# emule freeza, ajudem :D

## Kuartzer

Antes demais desculpem o cross posting mas reparei ke visto o topico onde postei antes ter komo nome uma versao antiga no xmule, ninguem reparava nele, por isso repito aki o meu pedido!

preciso de ajuda, o xmule esta sempre a freezar depois de algumas horas, nao e bem um crash completo, simplesmente deixa de responder aos imputs, os downloads morrem, mas alguns uploads nao, a janela nao faz refresh mas tb nao desaparece, so a konsigo tirar "matando" o processo. 

pensei tratar-se de algum problema na compilaçao pk de optimizaçoes e recompilei o xmule sem kualker optimizaçao, continua na mesma. 

wxgtk2.4 linked para gtk 1.x (como diz o readme) 

o wxgtk ta compilado kom optimizaçao, march -03, será disso? 

ja agora, o problema acontece em todas as versoes do xmule ke exprimentei, actualmente estou kom a 1.5.5 

PS: tenho o X + VNC + fluxbox (pk nem monitor tenho...) na mak so por kausa do xmule, clientes deste genero mas de texto ninguem conhece pois nao?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## xef

Deste genero em modo texto podes experimentar o mldonkey, não tem todas as funcionalidades do emule, mas talvez sirva.

A unica vez que o xmule freesou desde que é xmule foi quando o disco encheu, mas as novas versoes penso que ja lidam bem com isso.

Talvez possa ser tambem da versao do glibc.

----------

## Kuartzer

boas, 

kuando tiver tempo exprimento o mldonkey, a ver vamos

kuanto ao glibc e a 2.3.2-r1

[]

----------

## Festrati

Rapaz acredito que o problema e de compilação do xMule mesmo aqui acontecia assim se eu deixar a janela do xMule minimizada depois de um tempo ele fechava  :Sad:  - estranho pacas

dae so era deixar ele fullscreen e pronto ehehehe maneiro

mais dae veio o versão 1.5 e voltou a parada e pior...

dae depois de um emerge sync..

la estava para fazer o downgrade para versão 1.4.1 novamente e fiz para ver se acabava e passou a funfar na boa de novo...

agora o xMule tem umas ondas assim se vc estiver em lowid normalmente ele fecha sozinho.... 

sei la o que rola 

resolvi voltar ao overnet em modo texto mesmo....

----------

## Kuartzer

overnet?

podes explicar isso melhor, a parte do modo texto agradou-me bastante  :Smile: 

isso e kliente de ke tipo de redes? ha servers pt? passa links se tiveres sff!

----------

## Festrati

O Overnet e uma versão novo do popular edonkey na real o overnet já bastante popular vc pode ver aqui ele agora está na versão 0.49, que tem agora uma parada de Horde saca, que acelera o dowload e talz de uma olhada no site...

so lembrando que no emerge so temos a versão 0.48 ok....

qq coisa baixe direto so site e instale funfa na boa....

----------

## Kuartzer

brigado, vou exprimentar...

----------

